# Duckett White Ice put to the Test Saturday



## Mako18 (Sep 23, 2014)

So my wife and I we out Saturday, hit East side of Galveston causeway. Fished several areas with not much luck. I was running slow looking for slick when we both saw what looked like a redfish frenzy. we motored up fairly close and then trolled the rest of the way on rabbit speed trying to keep up with the moving frenzy. Once close we started casting right into the middle of it. I recently purchased two Duckett White ice rods setup with Cabela's Arachnid reels. Little did we know we would be putting them to the test today. I saw something silver at least 3ft long or better but definitely was not expecting these. 

I must say I was real impressed with the rod reel combo. At one point the Jack Crevalle ran under the boat and bent the rod almost in a u (really thought it was going to break). Both the rod and reel held and performed great. We didn't measure it because of the wild nature of these fish but did manage to get it on deck below the scale which only measures 37.5 and this fish was inches over both ends of the scale.

Needless to say my wife got a workout while I was chasing it with the trolling motor trying not to lose this one. We had already lost 4 before she landed this one. (There are two Jacks running east bay just outside of the causeway with leaders and Cajun thunders hanging out of their mouths)

At one point I had broke off but still had the cork and leader on so I threw just that and sure enough they took the cork and ran until I guess it didn't taste right. Crazy.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Jacks can definitely make for some fun! 

What boat do you run?


----------



## Mako18 (Sep 23, 2014)

On this day we were in the Backcountry ghost.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

what fun


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

any birds working?


----------



## Mako18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Not really. Because the day was so calm wind Ali is were present but never smelled fish. Also found that the gaftop were hiding under the jacks. Still was fun. Her largest fish ever caught. í ½í¸


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome! Way to go. Congrats on her largest fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yup thats a big *** jack. congrats!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Are those good table fare? Nice catch!


----------



## Mako18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Not good for eating but a hell of a lot of fun to watch your wife catch. Close to the end she was getting tired and wanted to hand off but she stuck it out. Was shaking from nerves and fatigue. A whole lot of fun on light tackle.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome...Might be the biggest jetty tuna I've ever seen


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a few of the white Ice rods, Not only are they light they are as equally strong. I use a few of mine for Toledo Bend during the night.
Very nice job, love the boat I had one just like it for four years along with an extreme.


----------



## Explorer123 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Jack*

Landing a Jack that big is hard on anybody! Congrats to her for a good job and to you for getting her to go with you!


----------

